# Has Ebay High Jacked Outbackers?



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Virtually every post added recently displays a "Link added by Viglink" to an Ebay site.

i.e. "Anyone Heading To Myrtle Beach?" links to _Ocean Lakes_ and an Ebay site selling "Mango Plumo's Earth Adventure PC CD learn planet river ocean lakes fossils more !"

It is random and as I rechecked "Myrtle Beach" the link is gone. Maybe it's just my laptop. Is anyone else having the links show up when they're looking at posts.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Log out of Outbackers then check your post again. I'll bet the link will be there. Log back in and it will probably be gone.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Crap. That was my post on MB (don't want to type it again) and I know I did not add any links. I've seen that before and even on other forum sites.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

CaptFX4 said:


> Crap. That was my post on MB (don't want to type it again) and I know I did not add any links. I've seen that before and even on other forum sites.


I went to the Viglink site. I figure there must have been a Outbackers or guest that is a signed up member of this "professional" site. The come-on below is from their site. POLITELY... my tocus!



*Monetize your Forum, Politely*

* You've created something special. Your community is a place where people congregate to discuss their passion. Turns out they also make decisions about what to buy and where to buy it-and that's valuable. VigLink helps you capture this value, effortlessly.

**

What a crock. If you can't get customers legitimately then hi jack a forum and become a nuisance.









*


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Leedek said:


> Crap. That was my post on MB (don't want to type it again) and I know I did not add any links. I've seen that before and even on other forum sites.


I went to the Viglink site. I figure there must have been a Outbackers or guest that is a signed up member of this "professional" site. The come-on below is from their site. POLITELY... my tocus!



*Monetize your Forum, Politely*

* You've created something special. Your community is a place where people congregate to discuss their passion. Turns out they also make decisions about what to buy and where to buy it-and that's valuable. VigLink helps you capture this value, effortlessly.

**

What a crock. If you can't get customers legitimately then hi jack a forum and become a nuisance.










*
[/quote]

X2







My BANK has added links WITHIN my monthly Visa statement. Very Tacky!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Also try different browsers. They do not show up when using Chrome. I have also been told that FireFox is immune to these links.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

I use Fireox and run the adblock add on. No ads. No problems with popups of any kind. In fact, I have to allow popups on individual sites or I can't get them.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Grover said:


> I use Fireox and run the adblock add on. No ads. No problems with popups of any kind. In fact, I have to allow popups on individual sites or I can't get them.


X2 on the Firefox with Adblock...Works awesome


----------

